# Aufgabe/ Hilfe Verteilte Systeme



## iSteffi (29. Sep 2011)

Wir haben für unseren Kurs Verteilte Systeme eine Belegaufgabe zu machen und sitzen nun seit Stunden davor und kommen dem Ziel einfach nicht näher. Wir brauchen jemanden, der sich mit der Thematik etwas auskennt und uns unter die Arme greift, denn wir sind hier wie ins kalte Wasser geworfen worden. Wir brauchen niemand, der die Aufgabe alleine macht, sondern mit uns zusammen und uns vielleicht die Problematik besser erklärt. 

Findet sich da jemand? meine Skype-ID ist steffi.grieger..


----------



## ARadauer (29. Sep 2011)

Ich würd einfach hier konkrete Fragen stellen...


----------



## maki (29. Sep 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## iSteffi (29. Sep 2011)

Wir haben mit der Aufgabenstellung selber Probleme.. Es sind viele kleine Schritte gelistet die durchgelaufen werden müssen. ZUsätzlich haben wir sehr viel Code schon.. Das alles zu posten wäre glaube ich einfach kontraproduktiv


----------



## maki (29. Sep 2011)

Mach noch ein Angebot oder sage gleich dass es für lau sein soll


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Sep 2011)

Der komplette Code ist nicht immer notwendig. Oft reicht ein Auszug oder ein KSKB in Kombination mit einer guten Problembeschreibung ("das macht nicht was ich will" wäre eine schlechte Problembeschreibung :joke. 

Ich würde an deiner/eurer Stelle einfach bei Problemen mich an das Forum hier wenden.


----------



## iSteffi (29. Sep 2011)

Bei nützlicher Hilfe, würde schon was bei rausspringen..

Wie gesagt, mein Skype-Id ist steffi.grieger.. einfach melden, dann können wir das ja darüber alles klären :toll:


----------



## iSteffi (29. Sep 2011)

[..] der uns so zur Seite steht, da wir wirklich sehr viel Probleme haben. Wir verstehen die Sache nicht so, wie sie gemeint sind. Und wenn man was nicht richtig versteht, kann man es auch nicht richtig in Worte fassen. Über Skype können wir es zeigen. Und nur die Aufgabenstellung runterrattern möchte ich hier nicht.


----------



## maki (29. Sep 2011)

Dann ist ja alles klar, du hast deine Skype ID hier hinterlassen und falls jemand Lust hat eure Hausaufgaben zu machen wird der oder diejeinige sich schon melden.

Ansonsten dürfte klar sein das sowas nicht im Sinne eines öffentlichen Forums ist und um uns weitere "Erinnerungen" zu ersparen ist hier dicht.

*geschlossen und veschoben*


----------

